# Too many Isopods in my Tank?



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

I have a tank that is empty of frogs and seeded with isopods and springtails. The past few days when I look inside the tank I see Isopods all over. I plan on receiving some Frogs from Blue Pumilio this week and I was curious if I should worry about there being to many full grown Isos in the tank. Will an overabundance stress out the frogs. 
It's not like they are swarming the tank but I have noticed a much larger amount then usual. It could just be that I luckily happen to be noticing them more recently. 

Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

What kind of isos?what type of frogs?age?pics of the isos in tank?all would help to determine if you have too many.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

Good questions. These are giant orange isos. I will be getting a pair of Seis Amigos from Justin. As far as pictures go it's not like they are swarming. I just haven't seen them around in the tank since I bought them and the past few weeks I have seen more and more. It use to be If I looked in the tank for a while I could spot one or two but last night I just glanced in the tank for a second and I saw 6 right away climbing all over my waterfall.(waterfall turns on at night only so that's why they could climb on it. ) I think they were eating some sort of build up from the wet rocks.

I hope this helps with some ideas.



marylanddartfrog said:


> What kind of isos?what type of frogs?age?pics of the isos in tank?all would help to determine if you have too many.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Once you add frogs, the isos will likely retreat to the substratum.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Once you add frogs, the isos will likely retreat to the substratum.


Thanks for the response I was wondering if that would be the case.


----------



## orin (Sep 8, 2013)

How many orange isopods are there and what's the size of the cage?


----------

